# This weekends hunt



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Well I had my first succesfull snow goose hunt in my mind this last weekend. It was awesome. It was me and my dad. We ended the day with 8 snow geese and 4 blue geese, 9 green heads, and 1 hen mallard. It was one awesome day. I had a blast and actually had some geese land in my decoys. I was a little upset because I didn't even think about the ground being frozen so I could only get out 60 decoys. But it did not matter we had geese coming in. I think we did well including I missed 4 geese at 20 yards hovering in the air (in my defense I was using a gun that I was looking at buying so I was not used to it, and switched after that). I also think that we did extremely well since I was the only one calling.

I don't have any pics, but thanks guys on this forum, I have learned so so much. And I see why you love hunting snows, there is nothing like watching them drop down from way up in the air and just hover over you. It is truly an amazing sight and an amazing hunt.

I am excited for this spring to try out my ecaller.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Congrats, now your hooked! :beer:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

good for you. focus on the good hunts and don't worry about the big kills. good job.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks, I know I am hooked.

Honestly it is so exciting hearing all those geese circling you. And it is more exciting watch them drop straight down ontop of you and hover, than hunting any other bird. :thumb:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That's an awesome story. And you'll see that it never gets old either.


----------



## winchestersx3 (Feb 3, 2010)

Way to go! Were startin to get some over here in Delaware but not in the big #'s. You said it best nothing better than watchin a thousand geese work the spread, can' t wait til next month. Good luck and stay after them!


----------

